# gc plates with tein damper kit



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

the gc camber plates obviously wont fit with any tein damper kits.....BUT....i forgot what thread this came from but i remember it saying that there was an adapter to allow the gc plates to fit.....i know that tein plates are a better option and much cheaper....im just wondering if gc plates really does have an adapter that'll fit with the tein damper kits????anyone know anything about this?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> the gc camber plates obviously wont fit with any tein damper kits.....BUT....i forgot what thread this came from but i remember it saying that there was an adapter to allow the gc plates to fit.....i know that tein plates are a better option and much cheaper....im just wondering if gc plates really does have an adapter that'll fit with the tein damper kits????anyone know anything about this?


You need to modify the upper spring seat and run the cylindrical spacer that comes with the kit between the plate and the end of the shaft.. Talk to Tony at GC and he can make you an adaptor, tell him its the same as the one he made for Mike Kojima.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Im still waiting for someone to try GC ERS's on the SS kit. If I had some ERS's I would do it myself. I almost think it can be done.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> You need to modify the upper spring seat and run the cylindrical spacer that comes with the kit between the plate and the end of the shaft.. Talk to Tony at GC and he can make you an adaptor, tell him its the same as the one he made for Mike Kojima.
> 
> Mike


if this is done then ill have that extra 3/4" wheel travel?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> if this is done then ill have that extra 3/4" wheel travel?


yes and the car will be super low.

Mike


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

any idea on the price for the adapter?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> Im still waiting for someone to try GC ERS's on the SS kit. If I had some ERS's I would do it myself. I almost think it can be done.


How come you want to change the springs to ERSs? More spring rate choices? I suppose if the dimensions of the springs are the same, they should be interchangeable.

I'm going to change out my B14 SS rear springs from the "OE" Tein 5kg to a new set of their 6kg springs this weekend.


----------

